# Napoli wants to level with Arsenal at 12 points



## sbobitcoin (Dec 10, 2013)

Napoli could have 12 points on the table and equal Arsenal should Napoli thwart the Gunners in their final Champions League group stage assignment on December 12 at 03:35 (GMT+8). No team from Group F has qualified for the round of 16 because the results of the final game day could change the position of the teams in the table. Arsenal hopes to retain its top spot when they visit San Paolo for this tiff.

*1X2*
2.51 *Napoli*
3.20 Draw
2.85 *Arsenal*

*Asian Handicap*
2.20 -0.25 Napoli
*1.77 +0.25 Arsenal*

1.87 0.00 Napoli
*2.07 0.00 Arsenal*

2.51 -0.50 Napoli
*1.60+0.50 Arsenal

Place you bet here*


----------



## banirost (Dec 10, 2013)

*Napoli - Arsenal*
Arsenal have won 7 of their last 8 games in the Champions League, and expect them to get a positive result on Wednesday. 
X2 at 1.65+ or 2 (Asian 0) at 2.05+


----------



## Yvette (Dec 16, 2013)

Hope Arsenal recovers after their lost match with Manchester City as Arsenal had the best defensive record in the Premier League going into the game. I keep my finger crossed for the match with Bayern Munich


----------



## Andy987 (May 23, 2015)

Hope Arsenal recovers after their lost match with Manchester City...


----------

